# Use Exotic Wood Scraps



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is a project made from small exotic wood scraps. There is no staining involved- the woods include Pauduak(red), Holly(white). Wenge(dark tail) Ebony(eyes-feet),Birdseye Maple(stems, body), Roasted Birdseye Maple(leaves). Bloodwood (neck). Yellowheart(flower),Thuya (dark head),Bubinga(light head),Sapele(upper wing area), Holly Heartwood(lower wing area), and Brazilian Ipe(lower stem blades). The sequence of hummingbird pictures shows the use of the initial picture from the web to modifications and outlining major color areas to the final wood re-creation.The other pictures are the ones used to make the flowers and leaves with the last picture roughing out the location of the stems. I usually print a picture of a subject from the web or from one that I have taken,. outline the cut areas with felt marker, take a picture of it with the iphone and tranfer it back to the computer to size it and run off several copies. I can then cut out each different color area to glue on the wood color selected for that part with particular attention to wood grain , direction of grain and texture. From that point on it is a lot of finicky fitting and sanding the individual parts that have been cut from the scroll saw and band saw. I usually glue the pieces together at the edges and then mount the entire picture on 1/4 inch birch plywood for strength and finish with spray on satin varathane.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That's beautiful work, thanks for taking us through the process.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew... beautiful...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that sir is artful craftsmanship, the type I should like to one day do.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Dennis. Beautiful work


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All I can say is Wow!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I really need to let the wife see this!!! 

I'm positive I could weasel a few tools out of the deal


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Dennis that is really nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, indeed!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dennis.............unbelievably nice! Great work.
Bill............I've learned to not do that.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome is putting it mildly...*Awesomalistic....*


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I not only DON'T have the ability, I don't have the patience. Astounding work!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautifully done, Dennis. Thanks for walking us through the process of creating a pattern from a photo.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Beautifully done, Dennis. Thanks for walking us through the process of creating a pattern from a photo.


I second what Oliver said. Great Stuff,Thanks for showing us.

Herb


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

This was obviously a class designed to develop a steady hand, eye-hand coordination and lots and lots of patience. Very nice work!


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow really doesn't describe it well enough! Not sure there would be any place in my residence nice enough to display it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Neat. N


----------

